# postmillennialism.com finally updated!



## ReformedWretch (Mar 3, 2005)

It's been a LONG time coming, but the site was updated with a good bit of articles. Check them out here;

http://www.postmillennialism.com/main.html


----------



## ANT (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the _update_ Adam.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2005)

There are some good articles there. Thanks, Adam!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 3, 2005)

I love the articles, but they update slowly. You're welcome guys.


----------

